# U.E. Holotypic form of Fantastica



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Just found out, that U.E. Will be importing these soon. I have never seen or heard of them before. Curious if anyone ever had the pleasure of working with these frogs. Thanks.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Those are SWEET!!!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I've seen pictures but never had them or seen them in person. From the photos, they are probably my favorite fantastica. I love the contrast with the cream band around their neck. Excited to see people working with them and posting pictures when they come in!
Bryan


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I agree with you Bryan, the band caught my attention. That's why I posted the pic. Hopefully someone has worked with these guys and can share some light on them.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Coqui said:


> Just found out, that U.E. Will be importing these soon. I have never seen or heard of them before. Curious if anyone ever had the pleasure of working with these frogs. Thanks.


No one should have had the pleasure of working with these frogs; I'm pretty sure the locality is being kept secret. It is my understanding that smuggling could easily decimate this morph.

They are, in my opinion, the coolest fantastica.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Anyone know the price yet, I just sent a request for the next shipments list


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

300 each for these


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I am very tempted to get a group, just waiting for Elaine to get back to me.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

tongo said:


> 300 each for these


Thats actually a pretty decent price, I REALLY wish I had the funds to get a group. This is certainly one of the most stunning morphs and it's great that UE is bringing this fant to the hobby. 

John


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I would like to see more pictures of different individuals these are pretty close to Caynarachi.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Pubfiction said:


> I would like to see more pictures of different individuals these are pretty close to Caynarachi.


That individual is pretty standard, minus some black on top of the head. When Evan Twomey (Dr Kyle Summers' PhD student) refund this locality he photographed one whose black markings looked like a silly mustache. I think there are pictures on dendrobates.org.

Also, I know it is likely an auto correct, but holy typic? Hahaha


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

*U.E. HolyTypic form of Fantastica*



easternversant said:


> Also, I know it is likely an auto correct, but holy typic? Hahaha




yea this has been bothering me... haha I'll fix it.





Also, I believe someone around here put a sweet picture of these guys in a Ranitomeya calendar or something...


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

tongo said:


> 300 each for these


lol I wish I could get one


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Pubfiction said:


> I would like to see more pictures of different individuals these are pretty close to Caynarachi.


Here's a link.
Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya fantastica


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Look at this ridiculous mustache (Photo by Evan Twomey).


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Very cool looking


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

No one's working with these. They were thought to be extinct until they were rediscovered in a tiny little area of the rain forest surrounded by farmland. I'm surprised we're getting these so soon after their rediscovery....


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm getting a group. I honestly can't wait. Been waiting for a long time


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Theyes are beautiful. Does anyone know when they will be available yet?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

They are going to be available in the March shipment. I'm willing to bet they will sell out fast though!

Whitethumb, that's awesome to hear! I hope they do well for you. It seems Understory has been blessing us with so many fants lately!!

John


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

JusThat's sent them an email I'm going to try and get my hands on a small group or pair as well. That is if the arent already sold out


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Is John Paganas paying attention????


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

How many people have ordered these guys so far? What does everyone think CB offspring will be going for around new years next year when froglets are available?


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Judy John doesn't have anymore room in his basement! I think soon he'll have to take over his son's room to add more frogs.

For those who are ordering small groups what sex ratios work best if you are getting odd # of individuals? Or are you getting multiple pairs?


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

I was going to get a pair but am leaning towards 2 pairs so I'm pretty much guaranteed 1 pair And hopefully they geyser it right and I get 2. I'd be pissed if I got 2 males or 2 females if I just got a suspected pair


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

sounds as though there will be some sex swaps....


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Judy S said:


> sounds as though there will be some sex swaps....


That's a whole other forum


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

epiphytes etc. said:


> That's a whole other forum


LMFAO....


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

They are amazing looking frogs imo. I would only hope they were more bold than other fantastica morphs. I have no room but I really wouldn't mind a pair.

-Nish


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

From what i was told,they are about as bold as the CV Fantasticus-which is fine with me as mine are fairly bold.My White-band Fants are the boldest,and the Varadero Fants are very shy and skittish! Lets hope for the best!
Ron


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

CAPTAIN RON said:


> From what i was told,they are about as bold as the CV Fantasticus-which is fine with me as mine are fairly bold.My White-band Fants are the boldest,and the Varadero Fants are very shy and skittish! Lets hope for the best!
> Ron


How big of a group are you getting Ron.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

2 pairs coming my way. Either setting them up in their own 20 gallon high verts or going to put them all into an 18x18x24 exo. Any suggestions?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

right on... im getting a group of 4 too. already paid. just waiting for the ship day...


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

tongo said:


> 2 pairs coming my way. Either setting them up in their own 20 gallon high verts or going to put them all into an 18x18x24 exo. Any suggestions?


I say put all four in the exo since fants seem to be bolder when in groups vs pairs and I personally love that size tank.

I'm happy to hear that so many are getting groups! It seems like they are going to the right people, too! Maybe I'll pick some up when you guys get 'em breeding. 

John


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

I think my group is going in a 20 as well. That's really all I have available right now.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

with the UE shipment right around the corner, anyone have tank shots available?


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

everyone get their shipment?
I got a trio it was a little pricy for a group. I had 1 female lay some stress eggs when she was in transit (it was the one marked female) I got a 1.1.1, just praying I hear calling now!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

I got 4 today


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

beautiful! what ratio?


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Glad to read, that forum members are getting their frogs in. I wish you guys best of luck with them.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

ngeno626 said:


> beautiful! what ratio?


From looks it's either 2.2 or 3.1, for sure one of each sex.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

They look just like photo. Congrats and good luck working with these.


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

They look great, I hope everyone gets them breeding soon, I may have to get some of these in the future, I want to see how they settle in. Let us all know how they settle in and how bold they are compared to the other fantasticas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

whitethumb said:


> From looks it's either 2.2 or 3.1, for sure one of each sex.


if I get a 0.3 and you get a 3.1 id be more then happy to trade with you - Im dying to hear some calling lol


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah that sounds cool... I wonder who else got them?


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

I picked up hopefully a 1.1.either or. Holding out for the unknown to be a 2nd female. They took to the leaves as soon as they left the cups, except for the brave one that is still all over the tank. Pretty frogs for sure.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I got a group of 4 in today,and they look great! I requested 2.2 group,but looking them over,i would say 3.1,but Marks been pretty good in the past with sexing thumbnails,so we will find out! I hope these bred like my white banded fants! Good luck to everyone that picked up some of these beauties!
Ron


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Post pics ron


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow I'm loving that pearl white color on these


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

got my hopeful 2.2 in today as well!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

pics or it didn't happen 



tongo said:


> got my hopeful 2.2 in today as well!


----------



## BlueDacnis1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Well my three year wait is over!! Just received my 1.1.1, split a group of 6 
with Brad (YOBOSAYO) They are absolutely fantastic, no pun intended, well maybe, very happy! They have been out exploring the viv sense introduced, very quick, will try to get pics later!

Thank you Mark and Elaine, another fine job!
Regards Jerry A


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

BlueDacnis1 said:


> Well my three year wait is over!! Just received my 1.1.1, split a group of 6
> with Brad (YOBOSAYO) They are absolutely fantastic, no pun intended, well maybe, very happy! They have been out exploring the viv sense introduced, very quick, will try to get pics later!
> 
> Thank you Mark and Elaine, another fine job!
> Regards Jerry A


Hahha I do have them, out of town for a business trip but I'll post later this week.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Mine took to the leaves as soon as I put them in as well. I saw 1 let night but he quickly dove for cover. Hopefully they loosen up and become more bold as they acclimate


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Got 5 eggs from them today


----------



## cypho23 (Apr 6, 2012)

I received a "likely" pair yesterday from UE. Very bold and color is amazing on them.

Will see if I can catch a pic of them tonight.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

I guess i have two females cause i ended up with 4 more eggs in the same exact film can


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

whitethumb said:


> I guess i have two females cause i ended up with 4 more eggs in the same exact film can





whitethumb said:


> pics or it didn't happen


Would love to see that!!!!


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

whitethumb said:


> I guess i have two females cause i ended up with 4 more eggs in the same exact film can


Some people have all the luck lol  that's awesome!! still praying I hear some calling, I havnt been home enough to hang out with them, one of them looked to be on the skinny side (he was also marked male) so fingers crossed

are these guys vocal? has anyone heard any calling?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Real real low buzz


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

cool thanks, with all the Pumilio singing going on in there im not sure ill ever hear them.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Southern Variabilis loud...definitely louder than Benedictas. Of course not as loud as Imitators or Leucs or Pumilio.


----------



## SaFFyR (Jun 23, 2014)

More pics plz guys!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I will have to start looking for eggs,been hearing calling since putting them viv.Congrats Whitethumb on those eggs!
Ron


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

And Tongo! Congrats!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Great pics. They are sorta similar to benedicta--red head, blue lines on body, but the white banding is a game-changer. Amazing how these colors evolved in nature. 

Did any come in with unusual patterns?


----------



## BlueDacnis1 (Jan 17, 2012)

been almost two weeks now, mine are very active, out all day, no calling yet, that ive heard, i recieved a 1.1.1 as well from Mark hope he was right about the 1.1 at least!

Regards Jerry


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Out all day...ha...I'd have to see it to believe it.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

out all day? ive only seen 2 of my 3 and only a handful of times at that. i dont think ive heard any calling yet either


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow, congrats to everyone who has aqquired these so far. I've always fantasized of the day these would be availible to the hobby. Hopefully I will be lucky enough to be able to work with these one day. Until then, I'll be counting down the days until it happens!

-Drew


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

Figured I'd bump this since I happened to catch this pic. I've never seen one of my frogs transport more than two tads, so this was a Kodak moment. The little guy was proud of himself too - he carried the tads around for five days. I managed to recover four, no idea what happened to the fifth.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Just got a probable pair in this past week...Absolutely stunning frogs.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

BlueDacnis1 said:


> been almost two weeks now, mine are very active, out all day, no calling yet, that ive heard, i recieved a 1.1.1 as well from Mark hope he was right about the 1.1 at least!
> 
> Regards Jerry


are they still out all day? can you post a full tank shot? i'd love to see your setup. thanks


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow.. epic photo!



Yobosayo said:


> Figured I'd bump this since I happened to catch this pic. I've never seen one of my frogs transport more than two tads, so this was a Kodak moment. The little guy was proud of himself too - he carried the tads around for five days. I managed to recover four, no idea what happened to the fifth.


----------



## ssky (Sep 15, 2009)

oldlady25715 said:


> Great pics. They are sorta similar to benedicta--red head, blue lines on body, but the white banding is a game-changer. Amazing how these colors evolved in nature.
> 
> Did any come in with unusual patterns?



I think this constitutes an unusual pattern. The white band is broken and (she) has a black dash next to her eyes. I picked up a trio from Nick G a couple of months ago and this was one of them. Sorry for the poor quality of the photo but, I have to get pics when they are out, which is not too often. In fact, I hadn't seen this one for about 4 weeks, ripped up the tank (2 1/2gal)looking for it, still didn't find it, thought it was gone? Next day, there it was ??


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Any Froglets from these groups going yet?


----------



## ssky (Sep 15, 2009)

No breeding yet, this group is only 4-5 months OTW. I'm hoping early spring. If I was a betting man, I'd say I have 1.2.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Anyone care to post some updated photos and behaviour experiences? I know that a couple of you have froglets too! I am picking up a probable pair of these beauties from UE in about 1 month. Can't wait!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey EricM my group of 4 have become very bold over the last year, I actually see them more than I see my southern variabilis group. I see them everytime I peek into their tank. My group just started up again and lay about every 2-3 weeks. I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

tongo said:


> Hey EricM my group of 4 have become very bold over the last year, I actually see them more than I see my southern variabilis group. I see them everytime I peek into their tank. My group just started up again and lay about every 2-3 weeks. I'll post pictures soon.


Awesome, thank you! I'd love to see photos of their viv too if you don't mind.


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

erikm said:


> Anyone care to post some updated photos and behaviour experiences? I know that a couple of you have froglets too! I am picking up a probable pair of these beauties from UE in about 1 month. Can't wait!


These have behaved exactly like Benedicta for me, except not quite as shy. I see two of the three out and about constantly, the third not so much. The male typically calls right before the lights come on, an then later on in the evening.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks! Picking up my pair a week from today. Any viv photos?


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for the viv photos, exactly what I wanted to see.

Do yours lay on the brom leaves or film cans?


----------

